# Something All New Cubers (or Experienced) Should Know



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 22, 2013)

People ask the same questions a lot. Here are some things people should read:

1. If you over a minute, just practice. Getting under a minute isn't that hard. 

2. You don't need to learn OLL, until sub-20. OLL only drops one or two seconds. 

3. Don't learn algorithm f2l. Just do intuitive. I learned from Badmephisto. 

4. F2L can always be improved. You don't need to learn more algorithms. 

5. How to recognize plls? Sarah Strong has an awesome tutorial (her YouTube is sa967st)

6. Which method? There are lots. CFOP, ZZ, Roux, Petrus (lol) and many more. 

7. Which cube? There are a lot. Dayan Zhanchi, Fangshi Shuang Ren, Moyu HuanYing, Moyu Weilong and many more. Those are considered the best ATM. 

8. Don't create threads for simple questions. 
a. First the search function on this forum or this site
b. One answer question thread or similar threads. 

That's about it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2013)

> a. First the search function on this forum or this site



You might want to use it yourself. I'm 99% sure there is already an almost identical thread to this made by Kir or something.


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You might want to use it yourself. I'm 99% sure there is already an almost identical thread to this made by Kir or something.



I've seen it too


----------



## Ollie (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25733-Frequently-Asked-Questions-READ-BEFORE-POSTING


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 22, 2013)

im not too sure about #3. its best to learn intuitively but its always useful to learn new ways to do something that you havent thought of before.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Don't learn algorithm f2l. Just do intuitive. I learned from Badmephisto.



That is just a personal opinion. People can become quite fast and learn f2l quite quickly with an algorithmic approach. If I was going to learn CFOP again, then I would still start by making a cheat sheet of F2L Algs.


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 22, 2013)

I think its funny how so many people feel the need to start threads. Do these people sit around all day just trying to think of a new thread to open so they can feel cool or something?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> People ask the same questions a lot. Here are some things people should read:
> 
> 2. You don't need to learn OLL, until sub-15. OLL only drops one or two seconds.



I think it's best to start learning before sub 15 (Around 16-17 seconds). Full oll can help get you sub 15.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 22, 2013)

I learned full OLL at hardly sub 20 and now I am a pretty consistent 17 or 18 average and its pretty common to even do better than that, so I think it is worth it to learn full OLL anywhere in the 20's, it wasn't too hard at all. of course I did a lot of F2l work at the same time.


----------



## Chree (Jul 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> People ask the same questions a lot. Here are some things people should read:
> 
> 1. If you over a minute, just practice. Getting under a minute isn't that hard.
> 
> ...



1. Agree.

2. Learn Full OLL whenever you want, at your own pace... but ultimately, it will ALWAYS help improve times.

3. Disagree. There are certain F2L cases that it's best to know Algs. And there are tons of videos a youtube search away that point this out.

Besides... anything you know well enough can be described as "intuitive". I think my PLLs are intuitive, just because I've seen each and every case so many times, I don't even have to think of the Algs anymore. Honestly, I'm from the school of thought that calling F2L "intuitive" is a misnomer.

4. See 3.

5. CBC has a great series of videos on this as well. He misses a couple of aspects of recognition, but also points out a bunch I never knew about. Also see Andy Klise's site:
http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 22, 2013)

I also found learning F2L algs to be extremely helpful. There are plenty of cases that can be done much more efficiently, that one would likely never come up with using a primarily "intuitive" approach. If you're not actively trying to make your worst F2L cases better, and the best way of doing that is finding algs for these cases, then your F2L will always suffer. Just as sticking with bad OLL/PLL algs is detrimental. If you think that F2L can always be improved then you should also recognize the value of learning new ways of solving F2L cases.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 22, 2013)

No mention of look ahead and slow turning?

1)You should practice look ahead by slow turning.
For every other n):
f:N->N
f(x) = x + 1


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok. I have learned maybe 5 algorithms for f2l. It really isn't hard to do intuitively. After a while, intuitive seems like algorithms. 

Yeah. I'm changing oll to sub-20. Idk why I said that. 

I forgot about Kir's thread. But this has some differences.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 22, 2013)

WAT METHOD SHOULD I LEARNNNNNN??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!
A: There are plenty of methods that you could choose from. The most popular ones are CFOP, Roux and ZZ. (Any others I forgot?)


----------



## Chree (Jul 22, 2013)

YddEd said:


> WAT METHOD SHOULD I LEARNNNNNN??!?!?!?!?!?!?!!
> A: There are plenty of methods that you could choose from. The most popular ones are CFOP, Roux and ZZ. (Any others I forgot?)




Good Ol' Petrus!


----------

